
Interview with Rui Pinto of Football Leaks - Tomte
https://www.spiegel.de/international/world/interview-with-rui-pinto-of-football-leaks-a-1302330.html
======
weinzierl
Interesting part about Pinto considering himself a hacker or not:

> DER SPIEGEL: That makes it sound as though you might ultimately admit to
> hacking, after always telling us that you're not a hacker.

> Pinto: I fully accept that, from the standpoint of Portuguese law, some of
> my acts may be considered illegal and I will speak out on that. I maintain
> that many things that are mentioned were not illegally done. And I don't
> consider myself a hacker.

> DER SPIEGEL: What does hacking mean to you then?

> Pinto: To me, hacking means breaking into a system with brute force and
> exploiting it. I never did stuff like that.

> DER SPIEGEL: But the indictment says that hacking software was found on your
> laptop.

> Pinto: It's true but first of all, that computer was not only used by me.
> Second, just because the software is there doesn't mean that I actually used
> it. And third, the indictment never actually says that any of these programs
> were utilized to access data.

> DER SPIEGEL: You not only continually insisted that you weren't a hacker,
> but also that you weren't acting alone. Since your arrest, however, Football
> Leaks has gone silent. What happened to your supposed companions?

> Pinto: You have to be patient. It's true that I was the face of the project,
> but we'll see what happens in the near future.

~~~
wyxuan
This sounds more like what a lawyer would say

~~~
Quarrelsome
maybe he's spoken to one?

------
kwindla
The New Yorker profile of Rui Pinto earlier this year was super-interesting:

[https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/06/03/how-
football-l...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/06/03/how-football-
leaks-is-exposing-corruption-in-european-soccer)

------
secondo
Why and how is he having this conversation without his lawyer present
regarding a case that is in pre-trial? Some of his comments are hardly in his
favor and he and his lawyer would know that, no?

~~~
sergiosgc
Portuguese law is very formal. What you say to prosecutors, or in court,
carries a lot more weight than what you say outside the formal justice
setting. This interview will certainly prompt questions from prosecutors, but
as long as he can properly justify everything, as long as he didn't back
himself into an impossible corner, he'll be ok.

